# Meerforellen Kombination



## Werderjung (13. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich im Mai nach DK Fünen fahre habe ich mir eine neue Meerforellenrute angeschaft.
Die Shimano SPEEDMASTER Spinning SSM300MH 15-40 WG.

Nun suche ich noch eine passende Rolle, die sowohl den Meeresberech als auch für die Süßwasser-angelei abdeckt.
Da ich bei Askari noch ein 50,- EUR Guthaben habe, sollte die Rolle dort bestellt werden.
Ich hatte die Penn Captiva ins Auge gefasst, aber der Kundenberater von Askari hatte mir von der Rolle abbgeraten, da sie keine Kreutzwicklung hat.
Dann hatte ich ein Auge auf die Daiwa RSI geworfen, die mir ein Verkäufer ans herz gelegt hatte. Diese ist aber nicht Salzwasser resestent uns hat auch keine Kreutzwicklung.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen die passende Rolle und Rollengröße zu finden?

Freue mich über jede Antwort!


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hol dir die WFT Alubraid in der 3000er Größe!!!:q

Top Rolle!!!:k


----------



## Jan77 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Ryobi Zauber 3000

Für mich die mit Abstand beste Rolle wenn es um Preis/Leistung geht.......

Und sie sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------



## Werderjung (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ich habe mir nun 6 Rollen ausgeguckt die in der engeren Auswahl stehen. Wäre super nett, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte. 

Abu Cardinal C3
Quantum Crypton Inferno
Sänger Iron Claw Damokles
Daiwa RSi
Penn Captiva CV
Shimano Exage FA

Die Rollen würden alle um die 50-60 EUR liegen. Mehr wollte ich nicht umbedingt ausgeben.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Frank


----------



## seatrout61 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Askari > Ryoby Applause 3000 > 77,95€


----------



## Windmaster (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Moin,

also erstmal zu dem Thema Kreuzwicklung.... die brauchst Du überhaupt nicht! Erstens reduziert sie eher die Wurfweite und zweitens fischt Du ja keine schweren Köder wodurch die Schnur auf der Spule einschneiden könnte. 

Bei der Rolle würde ich Dir zu einer Shimano raten, entweder die Seido oder eine Technium. Liegen allerdings so um die 90-100€, aber ich denke mit den anderen Rollen wirst Du auf Dauer nicht glücklich werden. Da lege lieber ein paar Euronen drauf und dann hast Du was vernünftiges für die Küste. #6



windmaster


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Jupp ne parallele Wicklung ist da eigentlich besser. Wenn dann würde ich die Shimano nehmen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Zu der Rute passt perfekt die Stradic 3000 von Shimano, oder die Technium 3000 von Shimano. #6
Gibt es beide bei "deinem" Wunschhändler und du wirst es auch nicht bereuen!!! #6


----------



## pohlk (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Und zur "Not" tuts auch die Exage, die habe ich nämlich auch.

(Ansonsten haben die anderen aber Recht, lieber ne Technium oder Stradic (auch wenn sie mehr kosten). Da merkt man den Unterschied deutlich und Du hast länger Freude dran...)

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



Werderjung schrieb:


> Die Rollen würden alle um die 50-60 EUR liegen. Mehr wollte ich nicht umbedingt ausgeben.


Wenn der Preisbereich eng ist, ist es auch schonmal klar:

Am einfachsten und auch günstig zu bekommen die Shimano Exage FA,
dann Spro Blue Arc 7 (z.B. BP Gummitanke in HH), die halten das ein.
Dann weiter Spro RedArc, Ryobi Applause und Zauber, WFT Alubraid, 
und Shimano Technium und Stradic, einige Zehner jeweils noch drauf.

Voila, it's up to you! :m

Zu den Rollen und Einsatz an der Küste und Seewasser gibt es schon viele Threads und beantwortete Fragen.


----------



## Werderjung (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Ich bin noch ein bischen hin und her gerissen, welche Rolle ich nehme...
Entweder die Exage FA, oder Ryobi Applause?
Vielleicht ein letzter Tipp???
Wenn es die Exage wird, in welcher Größe soll ich diese nehmen? Ich denke mal die 4000'er, oder tut es die 2500'er auch?

Werde Euch mitteilen welche es geworden ist...


----------



## seatrout61 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Wenn die Exage, dann die 4000er, die 2500 ist zu klein, optimal zu deiner Rute passend wäre eine 3000er, gibt es aber in der Exage-Serie nicht, deshalb und weil sie ne Qualitäts-Klasse besser und bei Askari erhältlich ist hatte ich dir die Applause empfohlen.


----------



## pike1984 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Nimm die Applause in Größe 3000!


----------



## Werderjung (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hallo zusammen, nun habe ich meine Meerforellen Kombination fast zusammengestellt.

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster 300mh
Rolle: Ryobi Applause 3000

Bei der Schnurr bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich die Spiderwire, Power Pro, oder die Tufline nehmen sollte.
Sollte man eher eine dunkle Farbe nehmen, oder eine leuchtene?

Hoffe der Anhang ist sichtbar...

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für die ganzen Ratschläge!


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Moin Werderjung!

Soll auf jeden Fall ne Multifile drauf?

Achso!

Glückwunsch zur Combo! Feines Zeug!


----------



## seatrout61 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Sauberes Tackle, die PowerPro bekommt man z.Zt. günstig in den USA, dauert etwa 10-12 Tage. Ich hab für 270 m in der 10 lbs Version umgerechnet 18,xx € bezahlt. Meine Schnur ist grün, allerdings hat ein Kumpel letztes WE auf seine gelbe Schnur jede Menge (wesentlich mehr als ich) Bisse gehabt, Schnurfarbe scheint somit vernachlässigbar zu sein.

Die Tufline und die Quantum sind auch empfehlenswert.
Bei der Spiderwire scheiden sich die Geister ähnlich wie bei der Fireline.


----------



## Volker72 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hallo,
 wenn eine Spiderwire, würde ich auf jeden Fall eine 14 er nehmen. Sonst eine einfache Fireline in 12 oder 15 Stärke. mit denen habe ich die besten Erfahrungen auf meiner Zauber 3000 gemacht.

Gruß Volker#h


----------



## Werderjung (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Moin moin...

Ich denke das ich mir die Tuf Line in 0,15 mm raufspielen werde.
Die gibt es gerade bei ebay für 12,90 per 100 Meter in grün, gelb, oder rot.
Liebäugel mit der roten, da diese im Wasser schlechter zu erkennen sein soll!?

@Pikepauly
Du hattest in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, dass Du die Tuf Line in 270 m für ca. 18 EUR einkaufst.
Kannnst Du mir sagen wo Du diese beziehst?

Grüße an Alle!


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Moin Werderjung!

Die 0,15 er Tufline ist viel zu dick.
Damit fische ich auf Hecht an den Bodden und grossen Seen wo Meterfische normal sind.
Dein Zielfisch hat realistischerweise Gewichte bis 3 KG. Alles was drüber geht sind Ausnahmen. Ich kaufe die Schnur bei verschiedenen Shops über Ebay.com

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Werderjung (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Was hälst Du denn von der Spiderwire in 0,12 mm grün//gelb?
Hat trotzdem immer noch 7,1 Kilo tragkraft.

Spiderwire schneidet hier im Forum ja auch gut ab...


----------



## Doc Plato (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Ryobi Zauber 3000
> 
> Für mich die mit Abstand beste Rolle wenn es um Preis/Leistung geht.......
> 
> Und sie sieht auch noch gut aus.



Fische diese Rolle auch, zwar nit auf Mefo aber normaler weise an meiner Spinnrute! Ist ein wirklich feines Röllchen, was nit nur super aussieht, sondern auch klasse lüppt #6


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

@Werderjung
Zur Spiderwire kann ich gar nix sagen, gibt aber ja genug hier die, die fischen.
Sorry!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Horndorsch (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Moin,

bei der 0,12 Spider kommt es leichter Mal zu Perücken. Ich selbst fische daher die  0,14. Die ist zwar vom realen Durchmesser her schon recht dick, finde sie sonst aber absolut o.k. (Wurfeigenschaften, Abrieb, Knotenfestigkeit)

TL Dirk


----------



## KHof (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

N`Abend!

Da hat der Horndorsch recht. Die Spiderwire in 0,12 zeigt dir gnadenlos alle Wickelschwächen der Rolle. Das ist ein recht kapriziöses Zeug. 
Die 14er ist friedlicher, aber immernoch nicht ohne. Auf der Red Arc bin ich nicht damit klargekommen, der Bremsknopf lässt grüßen, Caldia und Stradic werden gut damit fertig.
Übrigens stimmen die Tragkraftwerte der Spiderwire kaum. So stark ist die nicht, macht aber nichts - ca. 7 Kg für die 14er ist locker genug.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

@Werderjung
Deine Rolle ist keine schlechte Wahl, sollte aber bei Salzwassereinsatz ein büschen Pflege bekommen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Werderjung (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mir nun die 0,15 mm Power Pro in dunkelrot geholt.
Die Schnur wurde mir im Laden empfohlen.

Auf meiner zweiten Rolle werde ich mir die Fireline Christal spulen.

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten der letzten Seiten!


----------



## Volker72 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hallo,

mit den Wickelschwächen ist das so aber nicht ganz richtig.
Wenn ich eine Zauber , Applause oder eine Arc richtig eingestellt habe und sie wirklich sauber und vor allem gleichmäßig spult läuft die 0,12 spiderwire super.
Das Wickelbild dieser Rollen in den Preissegment ist wahrscheinlich das beste.Eine 3000 Arc bekommt man schon für 50 €. Ich kenne viele teure Rollen die lange nicht an die Verarbeitung und an das Wickelbild kommen. 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



Volker72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit den Wickelschwächen ist das so aber nicht ganz richtig.
> Wenn ich eine Zauber , Applause oder eine Arc richtig eingestellt habe und sie wirklich sauber und vor allem gleichmäßig spult läuft die 0,12 spiderwire super.
> ...


 
Also muss man die Rolle erst "einstellen"? Wozu? Nenn doch mal bitte teure 6 Rollen (sind das viele?), die du schon mal selbst gefischt hast, die nicht an die Verarbeitung und das Wickelbild rankommen. Ne Arc ist nach dreimal Küstenfischen ein schrubbelnder Schrotthaufen. Sowas kann man beim besten Willen nicht empfehlen. Eigentlich weiß das mittlerweile auch jeder.

Uli


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also muss man die Rolle erst "einstellen"? Wozu? Nenn doch mal bitte teure 6 Rollen (sind das viele?), die du schon mal selbst gefischt hast, die nicht an die Verarbeitung und das Wickelbild rankommen. Ne Arc ist nach dreimal Küstenfischen ein schrubbelnder Schrotthaufen. Sowas kann man beim besten Willen nicht empfehlen. Eigentlich weiß das mittlerweile auch jeder.
> 
> Uli


 

genau aus diesem grund gebe ich mehr geld aus fpür ne shimano technium 4000 fb und pack da 0,22 stroft drauf. wie geht das mit dem einstellen?


----------



## KHof (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Moin!

Das mit dem Einstellen funktioniert mit Hilfe von Unterlegscheiben unter die Spule. (Hallo Uli, bei meiner Stella waren genauso Scheiben dabei wie bei den Arc`s... allerdings ist die auch noch kein Schrotthaufen.)

Das Problem mit den Arc`s und der Spiderwire lässt sich damit nicht beheben. Die Teile wickeln sehr weiche Schnüre um den Bremsknopf da dessen Form das zulässt. Dies geschieht beim Schließen des Bügels, nicht aber bei normaler Wicklung die wirklich hervorragend funktioniert. Steifere Schnüre bleiben nicht hängen.
Bei anderen Rollen ist diese Kante so ausgeführt daß die Schnur abrutscht (beim Bügelschliessen) und sauber aufgewickelt wird.

Klaus


----------



## donlotis (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ne Arc ist nach dreimal Küstenfischen ein schrubbelnder Schrotthaufen. Sowas kann man beim besten Willen nicht empfehlen. Eigentlich weiß das mittlerweile auch jeder.
> 
> Uli



Ich habe selten so ein unsinniges Vorurteil gelesen! Ich fische eine RedArc regelmäßig an der Ostsee, sowohl beim Spinnen als auch Schleppen. Und das seit über drei Jahren (dieselbe Rolle)!

Bisher null Probleme, im Gegenteil, darauf ist immer Verlass!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Pikepauly (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

@Donlotis
Ich würde natürlich nie Deine Aussage anzweifeln, aber das kann ich mir wirklich kaum vorstellen.
3 Jahre und oft an der Küste???

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## KHof (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hallo Donlotis!

Vorurteil ist nicht ganz richtig. Der hat zwei bei mir verrecken sehen.
Die laufen zwar noch, aber von den Vibrationen gibt`s taube Finger und die Umlaufhemmung von einer ist abgenutzt!

Möglicherweise bin ich ein Grobmotoriker, aber guten Gewissens empfehlen kann ich die nicht mehr.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Moin Klaus!

Uli hat auch die braune Flüssigkeit gesehen, die aus dem Schnurlaufrölchen meiner Red Arc nach dem ersten Fischen an der Küste lief.
Seitdem hat er eben eine Meinung.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Hier ist ja was los!? :a

Wieso soll eine Arc nicht genauso gut wie eine Stella FB halten, schließlich hat sie doch sogar das robustere Material, kein Magnesium, innenliegendes ziemlich dichtes Rücklaufsperrenlager, und 2 sehr gute und dichte Hauptkugellager. 

Entscheidend ist die Pflege, dazu wurde schon viel geschrieben, aber eine Rolle mit zuwenig Schmierung ist halt nix an der Küste, und eine (fast) ungeschmierte Rolle wie eine Montags-Arc gammelt fix. Das ist nichts unnormales, das muß so. :g

Dagegen hilft einfach die richtige Schmierung und Fettung, und von Zeit zu Zeit mal eine Säuberung und wieder Schmierung und Fettung. Auch die dichteste Shimano bekommst man ohne Pflege gekillt, eine gut geschmiert gekaufte hält etwas länger, aber ohne wenigstens einmal jährlich gründlich holt die auch der Gilb.

Donlotis hat immerhin das richtige Fett gefunden und probiert, das funzt schon länger bei ihm! #6

Ich habe schon ne Twinpower F und ne Twinpower Mg in der Hand gehabt, die laufen auch so wie die RedArcs von Klaus (KHof), die schneller schrabbelig wurden als die optimale Fettforschung bei Wormshaft-Arcs nachkam.  :q
Das der Vertreiber der Rollen nicht passendes Fett liefern kann, sondern z.B. Penn aushelfen muß, ist schon sehr peinlich. |rolleyes
Das Öl aus der Shimano-Packung taugt aber auch nur zum Verzögern der Auflösung des Laufes, eine Twinpower von mir war schneller durch als die Probephase gedauert hat, das ist auch peinlich, und das passende Shimano-Fett ist wo dabei?

Letzlich ist es aber egal, welche Rolle in 1 bis 1.5 Saisonphasen durchgeangelt (= Getriebelauf unschön) wird, das passiert eben, wenn man sie nicht so schonend behandelt.

Die Daiwa-Style Verleger der Typen Applause/BlueArc mit dem Excenterrad sind weit robuster, würde ich eh jedem ans Herz legen, der eine Mischung von schicken schlankem (oldtime) Shimano-Styling und stabilen Daiwa-Getriebeinnenleben haben möchte, und auf Langlebigkeit Wert legt.

Das mit dem Umlegen der dünnen Spiderwires um den Bremsknauf bei 4000er RedArc u. baugleichen ist in der Tat nervig, und liegt an dem zu weit herausstehenden Bremsknauf. Die 3000er Spulen haben den aber genau etwas weiter unten stehend, da hat man das schon mal nicht. Eigenlich fehlt nur ein Kunststoffring drum herum, so wie Daiwa das mit den versenkten Drag-Knobs macht. Mal sehen was sich da auf leichte Art verbessern läßt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli hat auch die braune Flüssigkeit gesehen, die aus dem Schnurlaufrölchen meiner Red Arc nach dem ersten Fischen an der Küste lief.
> Seitdem hat er eben eine Meinung.


Hast Du nicht Schmieranleitung in AB gelesen? :q

Klar ist das schai.sse, das Spro sowas mangelhaft gefettet ausliefert. 

Aber zum Glück sind eben nicht alle so, und man kann leicht was dagegen tun, vor allem wenn man den ersparten Preis für die halbe Stunde Wartung gegenrechnet. 
Und: spätestens nach einiger Küstennutzung muß das eh passieren, da ist es sogar von Vorteil das selber bei einer neuen Rolle in der Garantiezeit gleich auszuprobieren. 

Ich habe noch nie eine Rolle an Seewasser verloren, aber eben auch dauernd aufgepaßt bzw. beim leisesten Anzeichen eines Schrapelns gleich zerlegt und mit Öl nicht rostfeste Kandidaten aus dem Ostseewasserspritzerschaden gerettet. 
2 Wochen Florida nonstop haben an meinen  damaligen Schätzchen nicht mal ein Spürchen hinterlassen.

Gut, der Spinnangler von Welt läßt schmieren  , das ist zum Teil aber auch besser weil die Nobelprodukte zunehmend zugebombt sich selbermachunfreundlich präsentieren. ;+ 
Ich sach nur Daiwa und Shimano-Heckbremser


----------



## Pikepauly (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

@Det
Da solltest Du dich nicht drüber lustig machen.
Ich könnte z. Bsp. meine Stella auch nicht warten.
Deshalb finde ich gerade die Einfüllschraube bei den Shimanos gut.
Obwohl da bei mir ja nicht nur Öl reinkommt, sondern auch so eine "Mischung".
Das Schnurlaufröllchen krieg ich auch noch hin, aber dann ist Schluss und ich bin froh, wenn ich das Ding nicht aufschrauben muss.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Mach ich mich ja auch nicht lustig #d drüber, nur ist das zum Teil schon eine ganz schöne Gemeinheit :r was da gebaut wird, das hat mit den alten Rollen und den 3 Schrauben und "voila-alles offen" nicht mehr viel zu tun. Und bei den Shimanos kenne ich heckbremsig nur die RA-Serie im Detail, was bei den RB noch wieder "verbessert" wurde?

Eine wartungsunfreundliche Rolle ist schon mal überhaupt nicht lustig, unabhängig, ob man es selber macht oder weggibt, der zu bezahlende Aufwand steigt dadurch auch.

Die aktuellen Arcs lassen sich nun gerade relativ leicht warten *auf-Holz-klopf*, ist nur ein versteckter Trick (4. Gehäusedeckelschraube unter Rotor) dabei, der dem kompakten Bau geschuldet (und von Shimano abgeguckt ist), ansonsten geht es dann offensichtlich und leicht.
Das bei vielen Spinnrollen erst der Rotor runter muß, bevor man den Deckel aufbekommt, ist nicht schön, aber auch nicht so problematisch, zumal man damit immer zu einer "Innenglockenkontrolle" kommt. :m Der Gilb fängt da gerne an, zumal sich Sand und Ablagerungen bilden.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Die Heck/Kampfbremsen gerade von Shimano sind ne Katastrophe für Selberwarter.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so ein unsinniges Vorurteil gelesen! Ich fische eine RedArc regelmäßig an der Ostsee, sowohl beim Spinnen als auch Schleppen. Und das seit über drei Jahren (dieselbe Rolle)!
> 
> Bisher null Probleme, im Gegenteil, darauf ist immer Verlass!
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Du solltest vielleicht etwas zurückhaltender sein, mit dem Wort unsinnig. Ich würde sowas nicht sagen, wenn ich nicht schon mehrere von den Dinger in der Hand gehabt hätte. Danach kann ich nur sagen, dass man 80 Tacken sinnvoller anlegen kann. Fertig. Achja, danke Gerrit und Klaus, dass ihr das nicht so stehen gelassen habt.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie eine Rolle an Seewasser verloren, aber eben auch dauernd aufgepaßt bzw. beim leisesten Anzeichen eines Schrapelns gleich zerlegt und mit Öl nicht rostfeste Kandidaten aus dem Ostseewasserspritzerschaden gerettet.
> 2 Wochen Florida nonstop haben an meinen damaligen Schätzchen nicht mal ein Spürchen hinterlassen.


 
Hallo? 2 Wochen Florida? Hast du eine Vorstellung davon wieviele Stunden meine Rollen Salzwasser sehen?
So ganz ohne auseinander bauen und rumtütern.

Muß ja auch jeder selbst wissen, aber empfehlen kann man die Dinger eben nicht.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hallo? 2 Wochen Florida?


Öhem, 2 Wochen tägliches Angeln in tropischer Wärme 40 Grad und etwas sehr viel mehr Salz als an der Ostsee .... das ist noch eine ganz andere chemische Aktivität als das "Kühlschrankangeln" an der Ostsee. :q
Da kann man Metalle aber richtig anlaufen sehen.



> Hast du eine Vorstellung davon wieviele Stunden meine Rollen Salzwasser sehen?
> So ganz ohne auseinander bauen und rumtütern.


So ungefähr, wenn ich mitbekomme wie häufig du losgehst. 
Die kriegen unter der Häufigkeit dann auch richtig was an Belastung drauf, und ist zweifellos eine gute Rollenleistung #6 was dabei rauskommt.
Muß man auch nicht groß diskutieren, daß in den teuren Shimanos gutes Material verbaut wird (ALLE Lager rostfrei usw.) und das dem Seewasser lange widerstehen tut.

Und daß die Arc-Erbauer-Manufaktur (höchstwahrscheinlich Johshuya Co., Ltd., Japan) an eigentlichen Kleinigkeiten (Cents) spart und daher keine (nahezu) perfekte Rolle auf die Beine stellt, die Aspire FA ist gar nicht mal unähnlich, ist eben auch ein Trauerspiel  und kein Ruhmesblatt.


----------



## Lionhead (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also muss man die Rolle erst "einstellen"? Wozu? Nenn doch mal bitte teure 6 Rollen (sind das viele?), die du schon mal selbst gefischt hast, die nicht an die Verarbeitung und das Wickelbild rankommen. Ne Arc ist nach dreimal Küstenfischen ein schrubbelnder Schrotthaufen. Sowas kann man beim besten Willen nicht empfehlen. Eigentlich weiß das mittlerweile auch jeder.
> 
> Uli


 
Du wiederholst es ja oft genug. Ob es dadurch aber wahr wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Du hast schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Rolle gemacht. 
Warum startest du jetzt einen Kreuzzug gegen die Rolle?

Jan


----------



## Pikepauly (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Ein Kreuzzug ist das ja nun wirklich nicht.
Abgesehen davon kennt Uli die Rolle von seinen Kumpels an der Ostsee und hat selber nie Geld da rein versenkt.
Aber nichts für ungut.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

Also ich habe schon so einige mit "der Roten" an unseren Stränden getroffen... Kein Ruhmesblatt für Spro...

Baugleich wäre übrigens eine Grauvell Targa ZF, die wird hier relativ häufig gefischt, weil hier an der Küste häufig verkauft... 

Von denen kam eigentlich noch keine zurück... Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt... anscheind wird diese Rolle, unter welchem Namen auch immer verkauft, für die einzelnen Importeure (Spro, Grauvell etc.) unterschiedlich ausgeliefert...

Mag was damit zu tun haben, welch finanziellen Mittel der Importeur aufzuwenden bereit ist...

Für mich nix, wenn ich nicht weiß, was ich bekomme...

Solange meine alten Stradics (und andere alte Shimanos) funktionieren wie am ersten Tag, verzichte ich auf den Neukauf in der mittlerweile preismäßig weit nach oben gerutschten oberen Mittelklasse von Shimano...

Sollte sich ein nötiger Neukauf ankündigen, werde ich sparen müssen um wieder etwas vergleichbares zu meinen alten Stradics zu bekommen.

Oder eben die Marke wechseln... nur sieht es bei anderen "Herstellern" nicht gerade besser aus als bei Shimano...


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Warum startest du jetzt einen Kreuzzug gegen die Rolle?


 
Wieso Kreuzzug? Ich habe mehrere von den Teilen in der Hand gehabt. Da war leider nicht eine dabei, die so funktioniert wie man sich das vorstellt. 

Schrubbel, schrubbel... wenn du verstehst. Von daher kann ich jedem nur von diesen nichtsalzwassergeeigneten Rollen abraten.

Möglicherweise habe ich ja ausgerechnet die erwischt, die irgendeinen Fehler hatten. Ich gibt einfach mehrere Rollen die den Ansprüchen dieser Angelart mehr genügen.

Übrigens spreche ich genauso die Probleme mit der TP FB an.

Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass einige sich derart mit ihrem Tackle identifizieren, dass sie Objektivität nicht gut aushalten können. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, äußere ich mich nur über Dinge, die ich am Wasser schonmal in der Hand gehabt habe...:m

Angeldet hat da mal irgendetwas über Fanatismus geschrieben, allerdings ging es da um Ruten...

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Möglicherweise habe ich ja ausgerechnet die erwischt, die irgendeinen Fehler hatten. Ich gibt einfach mehrere Rollen die den Ansprüchen dieser Angelart mehr genügen.


genau das ist das Problem, Wenn eine Firma auch nur 10% Ausschuß auf den Markt wirft, eine Rolle aber so oft verkauft wird wie die Red Arc, dann sind 10% in der Anzahl gesehen ein ganzer Haufen Schrottrollen...
Und zwar zuviele um noch Vertrauen zu fassen!




sundvogel schrieb:


> Übrigens spreche ich genauso die Probleme mit der TP FB an.


Genau das meinte ich, als ich eben schrieb, daß sich die "Obere Mittelklasse" bei Shimano verschoben hat, sowohl Modelltechnisch als auch finanziell... 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Angeldet hat da mal irgendetwas über Fanatismus geschrieben, allerdings ging es da um Ruten...


Uli, das geht auch mit Rollen


----------



## Lionhead (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Angeldet hat da mal irgendetwas über Fanatismus geschrieben, allerdings ging es da um Ruten...
> 
> Uli


So kann man sich natürlich mit anderen auch auseinandersetzen:v.

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass die Red Arc die ultimative Rolle ist.

Aber warum die Meinungen der zufriedenen Benutzer ignorieren?

Glaubst du Shimano-Rollen Besitzer sind zufriedener mit Ihren Rollen?

Ich habe nun schon verschiedenste Marken ausprobiert und keine Firma hat mich so begeistert,dass ich nur noch von dieser Produkte kaufe.

Augen auf beim Angelgerätekauf und lasst euch nicht abschrecken, wenn die Spezis im AB wieder Angelgerät verteufeln. #6

Jan#6


----------



## Pikepauly (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*

@Lionhead
Mit Shimano muss man schon ziemlich investieren, um was richtig gutes zu bekommen.
So ab Japan TP oder Europa Aspire läuft das dann

Das mit dem Schrotten im Salzwasser hat aber natürlich nicht nur Spro.
Da hab ich schon Abus, Quantum usw. gesehen die das nur kurz vertragen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kombination*



Lionhead schrieb:


> So kann man sich natürlich mit anderen auch auseinandersetzen:v.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Jan, 

offensichtlich hast du nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe. Netter Kotzsmiley den du da gesetzt hast. Ich bin weder Shimanofan noch Sprohasser. Verteufelt wird hier nix. Ich kenne, und irgendwie scheint es dir ja Schwierigkeiten zu machen dieses zu erfassen, mehrere Leute, die diese Dinger nachdem sie im AB so hochgejubelt worden sind gekauft und leider nicht lange fischen konnten.

Das hat doch nix mit verteufeln zu tun. Aus deiner Ignoranz schließe ich mal, dass es dir auch nicht um eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung geht, sondern darum zu provozieren. 

Offensichtlich scheinst du ja der ultimative Küstenangler zu sein der etliche Tage an unserer salzigen Küste mit nicht unerheblichen Fangerfolg krönt und das hast du wohl mit Det gemeinsam.

Vielleicht sollte dir beim Lesen, sofern du das überhaupt möchtest, auffallen, dass ich bei weitem nicht der einzige bin der diese Meinung vertritt. Die anderen sind erfahrene Mefoangler, die schon einiges an Metern im Jahr durch ihre Rollen kurbeln.

Dieses ist ein Forum in dem man Erfahrungen austauschen kann oder man kann es bleiben lassen. Ich würde es schon positiv finden, wenn mich jemand vor einer ungeeigneten 80€ Ausgabe warnt, weil so dicke habe ich es leider nicht, das ich mir ständig teures Tackle leisten könnte.



Lionhead schrieb:


> Glaubst du Shimano-Rollen Besitzer sind zufriedener mit Ihren Rollen?


 
Hättest du mein letztes Posting gelesen, dann wüsstest du, dass ich dort von einer der teuren Shimano-Rollen abgeraten habe.

Komisch, Steffen hat es verstanden, Gerrit hat es verstanden, alle anderen haben es verstanden, nur nicht Jan, woran liegt es?



Lionhead schrieb:


> Augen auf beim Angelgerätekauf und lasst euch nicht abschrecken, wenn die Spezis im AB wieder Angelgerät verteufeln.


 

Genau Leute, setzt euch nicht mit Erfahrungen die hier geäußert werden, sondern macht genau das Gegenteil, dann hat eine solche Plattform wie dieseauch wirklich einen Sinn.

Greetz

Uli


----------

